# what thickness for a box



## pons (Jan 24, 2012)

I am going to make a box for my future daughter in law. Her favorite color is purple, so I'm going to make it out of purple heart. The size will be approx 12×12x12. My question is, what should the wall thickness be? 1/2" or 3/4"?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

1/2" should be plenty. That is a pretty good size box, 3/4" might seem a bit too big, even for a box that size. Good luck on the build and remember to post pics.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I use 3/8" for sides if the lid is fixed make the lid1/4" thick for movement issues


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

1/2" would work.
3/8" would too since purpleheart is so hard and dense, but for a 12×12 box 1/2 would look better.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

No more than 1/2" for a box of this size.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Ditto the one/half…......;-J Also at this point try to look up Doug Stowe's vids save some head aches.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I agree that 1/2" is plenty. 3/4" would look way too heavy.


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

I would also say tone it down to 3/8" thickness for the sides. Maybe 1/2 for the lid depending on your design. 
May I ask why are you making it a cube? Is it for a specific purpose that it has to be that size? As you can tell from the boxes I've made, I never use cubes. There is no better way to loose appeal in my mind. But then if it's for a special purpose, it may have to be that way?


----------



## pons (Jan 24, 2012)

RS,
The box is for my son's wedding, where people put any gift envelopes. And for whatever uses they want thereafter. The length and width should cover most size envelopes. the height is more wishful thinking that they will get lots. Will help them on their honeymoon(vegas). It probably won't be a cube. Still in planning stages.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Pons,
I have made many boxes in the last number of years, if you are using pine or one of the soft woods, I would go with 1/2 inch thickness. I find hard wood much more forgiving and try to resaw to 3/8 inch on the bandsaw, then with sanding take it down to 1/4 inch. Hard wood is easier to work with and much stronger than soft wood. Consequently you have a much better feeling box, and it takes a better finish. I have never painted a box, and use a high gloss finish and in my opinion they turn out very nice. Soft wood takes more coats of finish because absorption and the coats look more clunky when finished. Hope this helps. I have also found you get more movement with the lid in a square box, so I would think about a box more like 12×12x 8 or 6. Would look better also.
Jack


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have made hundreds of cedar boxes and some oak ones. I Have made them as thin as 1/4" and they work well. I now make only 3/8" thick boxes brcause I mount surface hinges on them and the shortest screws I found are 3/8" long. I like to put inlay on the lids so I like 3/8" there but 1/4" would work well on the bottom of the boxes.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I make all my boxes of 5/8" stock and would only go thinner on small boxes. Most of my boxes are in the 12×7x4" size range and to me the 5/8" stock looks proportional. Just my opinion.


----------



## mole (Feb 11, 2010)

hu hu, you can take a look at my projects, as a (too thick) example of small box  3/4" ..


----------

